# 1971 Gino Vettor Bicycle (Marinoni)



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 5, 2020)

Anyone have knowledge of the Gino Vettor bicycles.
It was made in 1972 and the were equipped with Campagnolo Nuovo Record group.
This one is shown with Red Label Fiamme tubular rims.


----------



## juvela (Nov 5, 2020)

-----

Vettor badged frames reportedly produced by Marinoni for George Vettor Cycle & Sport of Guelph.  Shop was located in a large barnlike structure.

Frame not designed for Campag brakes as evidenced by need of a drop bolt for the rear and the front pads being all the way down at the bottom of the travel.

Fork crown is from the Agrati "BRIANZA" lug ensemble ART.  000.8030/U and is item Nr. 000.8038.

You may wish to correct the spelling in the thread header.

-----


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 5, 2020)

Did it have MaFac center pull brakes?


----------



## juvela (Nov 6, 2020)

-----

do not know what brake it was designed for

an easy check is to measure the brake centres and compare those values to models listed in Sutherland manual

if you do not have access to one can check for you

if you do not have access to the cycle to take measurements let me know & we can estimate brake centres within a mm or two

---

suspect 1972 date may be purchase date and frame may have been contructed one or two annum prior (idle speculation on me part).

also note that chainset is "old style" 151 BCD.

could be the case of original owner building it up with components on hand.

-----


----------



## all riders (Nov 6, 2020)

I think BCD change happened in 68? I could see that there may have been 151s floating around uninstalled for several years. If you are considering buying this bike, check the condition of the chainrings--151 BCD chainrings might be a little hard and pricey to get hands on.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 6, 2020)

juvela said:


> Vettor badged frames reportedly produced by Marinoni for George Vettor Cycle & Sport of Guelph. Shop was located in a large barnlike structure.
> 
> Frame not designed for Campag brakes as evidenced by need of a drop bolt for the rear and the front pads being all the way down at the bottom of the travel.
> 
> ...





all riders said:


> I think BCD change happened in 68? I could see that there may have been 151s floating around uninstalled for several years. If you are considering buying this bike, check the condition of the chainrings--151 BCD chainrings might be a little hard and pricey to get hands on.



It was made in 1971.
Not sure about crankset.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 6, 2020)

all riders said:


> I think BCD change happened in 68? I could see that there may have been 151s floating around uninstalled for several years. If you are considering buying this bike, check the condition of the chainrings--151 BCD chainrings might be a little hard and pricey to get hands on.



Chainrings: 151mm BCD​151mm BCD
Fits pre-1967 Campag road, Pre-1972 Campag track, Williams
AB77 adaptor, early Shimano Dura-Ace travk, early Sugino track

144mm BCD:
Campagnolo
Other brands
Fits most Campag Road 1967–86, Campag track 1972 onwards,
most Shimano and Sugino track, SR Royal, Suntour Superbe & Cyclone pre-1987 and lots of recent track cranks such as Andel

135mm BCD
Fits most Campag road 1986 onwards

130mm BCD
Fits most Shimano road (not RSX), Suntour road, Stronglight 300 and many other recent road double chainsets

122mm BCD
Fits Stronglight 57, 63, 93, 103, 104, 105

110mm BCD
Fit older MTB cranks (pre about 1993) and many modern Compact road cranks

86mm BCD
Fits Stronglight 80, 99, 100 and some SR cranksets

74mm BCD
Fits inner of triple chainsets with 110mm outer/middle and inner of some other triples

TA 5pin Single Chainrings
Fit Stronglight 49D, BSA, Williams 5-pin, Sugino PX, early Shimano Deore and most steel 5pin cottered cranks

TA Adaptor Chainrings
Fit Stronglight 49D, BSA, Williams 5-pin, Sugino PX, early Shimano Deore and most steel 5pin cottered cranks and also adaptors for TA 3-arm(which fit most steel 3-arm continental chainsets)

TA 5pin Cyclotourist Chainrings
Fit Stronglight 49D, BSA, Williams 5-pin, Sugino PX, early Shimano Deore and most steel 5pin cottered cranks

TA Other Chainrings
TA Randonneur and Criterium

3-Arm Chainrings
Mostly 116mm BCD for Stronglight TS, TA 3-Arm and many continental 3-arm steel chainsets

Campagnolo Other
116mm BCD Victory, Triomphe,Campagnolo Sport/Gran Sport 3-arm, Inner Campag Record triple etc`

Other
Zeus, SR RG series (118mm), Nervar etc`


----------



## juvela (Nov 6, 2020)

-----

wrt brake centres -

front appears about 54.5

rear appears about 60

-----


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 6, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> wrt brake centres -
> 
> ...



I’m confused...


----------



## juvela (Nov 6, 2020)

-----

the measurement from the centre of the brake mounting hole in the frame to the centre of the braking surface on the wheel rim

-----


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 6, 2020)

Aha!
So if I search EBay for a 151BCD Campagnolo brake, this will fit?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 7, 2020)

answering out of turn, 151 bcd is crank bolt circle diameter - nothing to do with the brake caliper reach.

For brakes, if you don't mind better brakes, modern cartridge brake shoes are narrower, have spherical washers for fantastic alignment, and if you need to shim them for caliper travel, you can add M6 bellville washers
(and yes, this is a 700c rim on a 27" bike)


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 7, 2020)

bulldog1935 said:


> answering out of turn, 151 bcd is crank bolt circle diameter - nothing to do with the brake caliper reach.
> 
> For brakes, if you don't mind better, modern cartridge brake shoes are narrower, have spherical washers for fantastic alignment, and if you need to shim them for caliper travel, you can add M6 bellville washers
> (and yes, this is a 700c rim on a 27" bike)
> View attachment 1297344



Do you have a link to those and what 1971 era Campy brakes can I use?
Thanks for your comments, I’m still learning.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 7, 2020)

As far as I can tell, you have adequate reach on your brake calipers - definitely on the front.
The only thing weird I see is the rear brake has a curved bridge washer for a round seatstay bridge, but there's a flat boss on your seatstay bridge - somebody has added a washer between the curved bridge washer to face the flat bridge boss.
Any good bike shop should have a gang of parts to clean that up.
Otherwise, visit here:




__





						Campagnolo NR/SR Era sm parts
					





					boulderbicycle.bike
				



I think you may want to try replacing the curved bridge washer with Brake Beveled Washer + Star Washer. 

If you're asking about my Yokozuna cartridge brake shoes, can't find them anywhere now. (probably bought mine from Rivendell)
But the SwissStop Full FlashPro cartridge brake shoes turn up everywhere, and show the same spherical alignment washers.  
Guess it's a question of whether you want to stop...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 7, 2020)

I’m planning to order some Rene Herse brake pad holders and pads and see how these do. Rene Herse sells shim washers, too.





__





						Rene Herse Brake Pad Holders – Rene Herse Cycles
					






					www.renehersecycles.com


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 7, 2020)

those are made for a different kind of brake caliper - Mafac style




you'll have no way to fasten those on your brake calipers


----------



## juvela (Nov 9, 2020)

-----

checked frame's brake centres against Sutherland charts and the caliper brake current at the time of the frame's construction which most closely matches the values is the MAFAC Racer model


-----


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 9, 2020)

I have an nos pair of MaFac Racer center-pull brakes.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 9, 2020)

I’ve decided to strip and repaint.
I will desolder the rear brake bridge and silver solder a new bridge, at proper height for Campagnolo Nuovo Record brakes.
The bridge is made, locally and they will miter to fit the seat stays.




__





						About Us
					

Paragon Machine Works prides itself on making high quality, aesthetically pleasing products manufactured in the USA. We have an extensive line of bicycle frame building components, have design development and high volume manufacturing capabilities, offer competitive pricing, and guarantee...




					www.paragonmachineworks.com


----------



## juvela (Nov 9, 2020)

-----

Paragon name is of local interest bicycle-wise

in the 1950's and early 1960's there was an artisan framebuilder active in the La Honda area who made bespoke frames with the Paragon nameplate

-----


----------

